# Sophia Ray



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's a couple pics of my new little girl


















And 2 recent Audrey ones


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

A couple of her and Audrey


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

She's so little, she was an outside dog? Really? That is insane. She's so cute.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Ya they kept her outside shes only 5 pounds. I can only be grateful that she ended up at my local no kill humane society and I found her. She's so loving.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Aww.. wanna snuggles them both!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Aww, she's gorgeous. She really looks like she knows she landed on her feet when you guys took her in. What a sweetie!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

They are both as cute as they can be!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you guys! She's doing great and she's learning how to play now


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

She's a sweetie...so good to know y'all found each other. I agree, her being kept outside is craziness.


----------

